#ubuntuforums 2011-04-25
<zenrox> god i hat sasl
<zenrox> hate
<zenrox> whare is every one
<Silver_Fox_> Who knows zenrox ...
<zenrox> its just so quiet
<zenrox> this use to be a really chatty bunch
<zenrox> specaly when ubuntu first came out
<zenrox> having a prob Silver_Fox_ 
 * zenrox spanks peer
<Silver_Fox_> No, just moved from 3G to wifi
<zenrox> oh
<zenrox> i am on my 3g
<zenrox> dont have access to wifi (with out cracking someones)
<s-fox> Ah, much better 
<zenrox> i bet
<s-fox> I do not think I have seen you before zenrox .  First time in this channel for sometime?
<zenrox> well
<zenrox> it has bine a long time
<zenrox> i have bine dealing with some real life issues
<zenrox> and i did stray away from my ubuntu
<zenrox> i know most if not all the old ones here
<zenrox> i see about 4 of them now
<zenrox> i was here during the first ever realice of ubuntu
<s-fox> Just had a look at your forum profile zenrox :-)
<zenrox> ya long time
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> i havnt updated that profile in awhile either
<zenrox> wb darkmatter 
<darkmatter> o/
<darkmatter> brb. gotta reset my chat window
<zenrox> ok
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> wb agine
<zenrox> still trying to get use to unity
<s-fox> I do not think unity is a good thing on larger monitors. I think it is okay on netbooks
<zenrox> its fine on my lappy 16"
<zenrox> wide screen
<zenrox> i am starting to like it
<zenrox> slowly
<zenrox> still like my xfce
<s-fox> It looked odd on my 22 inch monitor
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> looked fine on my 27"tv
<zenrox> but it is still got issues
<s-fox> This is all opinion
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> ill probly go install my xfce after this 11.04 is out
<zenrox> wb darkmatter 
<zenrox> gona stay awhile
<zenrox> wow xubuntu is nice
<zenrox> and cleaner
<s-fox> Back later
<zenrox> ok
<darkmatter> zenrox: heya. late response from fixing configs to be fullt gnome3 compatible. lol
<darkmatter> sup?
<zenrox> not much
<zenrox> just install my xubuntu-desktop
<zenrox> like it better than unity
<darkmatter> zenrox: I'm lovin' GNOME3 now that I got everything playing nice :D
<zenrox> hmm i am still a xfce fan lighter and cleener
<zenrox> bbl i have to go to an appt ill be back lator
<zenrox> i am back darkmatter 
<darkmatter> o/
<darkmatter> sup?
<zenrox> i had a councling appt
<zenrox> not much
<darkmatter> I see
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-26
<vercing> hi
<vercing> zenrox
<__mikem> What does unity currently use for window decoration?
<zenrox_> hello vercing
<zenrox_> nmv
<zenrox_> nvm
 * zenrox blinks
 * zenrox pokes darkmatter 
<zenrox> hmm
 * zenrox grabs darkmatter by the nose and drags him to the shower
 * darkmatter waps zenrox on the nose with a rolled up newspaper
<zenrox> missed
<zenrox> lol
 * zenrox yawns and knocks darkmatter around
<darkmatter> yeah yeah yeah
<darkmatter> I'll knock you around boyo:P
<zenrox> i am so scaird
<zenrox> lol
<darkmatter> hawt doggies. I'm starting to like this message tray thingy a _lot_. at least the messages are doing something instead of just plastering a blob on top of my windows.
<darkmatter> haha. that was a crack at libnotify, did you catch it? ;)
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> but i am lovin xubuntu atm
<zenrox> and you can tell the notifications not to show (per app) 
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-27
<LQL> quest: my xubuntu software mgr is 'recommending' a load of KDE software? should i load it? it seems to be redundant software
<Joeb454> too many /join /part messages *head explodes*
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-28
<digitech> hello, I booted my ubuntu 11.04 machine today and my unity bar is gone? how do i get it back
<digitech> when will 11.04 be released like midnight?
<digitech> anyone?
<zenrox> 1:00 utc
<digitech> thanks
<digitech> technically it should be available already
<digitech> ?
<digitech> right>?
<zenrox> http://release-blog.ubuntu.com/ <--this is what you need to be watching
<zenrox> or go to #ubuntu-release-party
<digitech> well u said 1:00 utc and right now it is 1:37 utc
<zenrox> that is when it is usualy out unless your in aussie land
<zenrox> witch is 18+hrs lator
<digitech> well.....wtf lol
<digitech> im in chicago but i know utc time
<digitech> and i did a time conversion
<digitech> it should already be released
<zenrox> i am in washington state i am in pst
<digitech> central here
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> just have to wate pacently
<zenrox> i am hanging out at the aformentiond channel and playing with the bot thare
<zenrox> quite a good distraction
<FTMichael> What time of day do releases tend to come out? I never remember, but I remember I can never get them first thing in the morning like I want to.
 * FTMichael scrolls up
<FTMichael> Sorry, didn't realise that was just discussed :P
<zenrox> naw its ok
 * FTMichael likes shiny releases.
<mar7ar> hi everybody
<zenrox> hello
<mar7ar> i have a big problem
<zenrox> shure ask away
<mar7ar> i`have typed by error apt-get remove libusb*
<mar7ar> then every thing is gone
<zenrox> then type sudo apt-get install libusb*
<zenrox> or do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zenrox> last one is better
<mar7ar> the problem is that all dependant drivers are gone
<mar7ar> even cd driver
<zenrox> ubuntu-desktop is a package that will get all the packages you had when you first got it installed
<mar7ar> but could this result to loosing my other installed package
<mar7ar> ?
<zenrox> posabley
<mar7ar> ah i`have forgotten to mention it
<mar7ar> internet driver is ruined
<mar7ar> deleted
<zenrox> then time to reinstall
<mar7ar> there is also a command called apt-cdrom that add the cd package to sourcelist
<zenrox> ya you can do that you could just reinstall on top with out formating the drives
<mar7ar> but how
<zenrox> crap i dont rember how
<zenrox> but you could ask in #ubuntu
<mar7ar> logically it must have such solution
<mar7ar> like in windows
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> it does
<zenrox> i just dont rember it
<mar7ar> thx
<zenrox> n/p
<mar7ar> by the way how could someone dill with this big number of users in ubuntu channel
<zenrox> dill?
<mar7ar> there are over 1500 users
<mar7ar> deal
<zenrox> ya that is normal if some one says thay can help you tell them to msg you  so you can have a 1 on 1 so to speek
<mar7ar> i mean
<mar7ar> ok
<mar7ar> i got it
<mar7ar> thnx one more time
<FTMichael> Anyone updated by running update-manager -d and definitely got the final release, not the beta?
<Pici> FTMichael: oneiric isn't available anywhere yet, so you should still get natty.
<FTMichael> :P I meant Natty
<Pici> Well the -d switch is for upgrading to the development release.
<FTMichael> But just running update-manager doesn't tell me Natty's available
<Pici> Make sure that you don't have it set to notify you for LTS releases only.
<FTMichael> Just retried - it's there now. :)
<tim__> hiya! anyone who could point me in a good direction to solve the trackpad problem with an hp mini 210? can't use two fingers due to jumpy pointer (aka no selecting anything with trackpad, no dragging, no fun)
<tim__> using google is just too confusing with this, ive tried synaptics and all that but still no good solution found
<zenrox> search ubuntuforums.org
<tim__> done that, there's a few solutions on there but nothing seems to work. and now with 11.04 most issues have been dealth with except for that one, so i thought maybe new solutions would've popped up already.
<tim__> will look further, thanks though
<FTMichael> Unity question - my messaging menu doesn't have anything in it but 'Mail' (Evolution) and Ubuntu One. I want to add Pidgin but can't figure out how.
<zenrox> FTMichael, install pidgin
<FTMichael> I already have Pidgin.
<zenrox> or make shure you have some of the other addons for pidgin
<FTMichael> Which addon do I need to make it work? :P
<zenrox> let me look
<zenrox> did it install pidgin-libnotify
<FTMichael> It certainly should have done. I've had Pidgin for ages. Let me look
<FTMichael> wtf, no, libnotify isn't there. one sec
<FTMichael> installed. Should I restart Pidgin? Restart Unity?
<zenrox> restart pidgin 
<FTMichael> right-o
<zenrox> so??
<FTMichael> Nope.
<zenrox> ok just log out log back it
<zenrox> in
<FTMichael> okay
<zenrox> that might fix it cause its listed in mine
<FTMichael> nope.
<zenrox> hmm
<FTMichael> now it has Mail, Compose New Message, and Contacts.
<zenrox> it is listed in mime bolth in unity and xubuntu
<FTMichael> all of which are Evolution
<zenrox> i even have xchat listed thare
<FTMichael> :-/
<FTMichael> Got Gmail Notifier to show up there, which is something
<zenrox> i have gwibber (listed as brodcast)
<zenrox> and the evo crap
<FTMichael> I don't have Gwibber installed which I presume is why it's not listed there either
<zenrox> welp i am outie gota take the wife to her school
<FTMichael> have fun
<FTMichael> thanks for the help
 * darkmatter stuffs a used sock in zenrox mouth :O
 * zenrox grabes darkmatter's neck and farts close to his nose
<mmiller235> Does anyone know why the ubuntu theme engine crashes whenever gnome OR unity runs in virtualbox?
<Joeb454> mmiller235: probably the virtualbox graphics drivers, at a guess
<Joeb454> more than that I'd have no idea
<mmiller235> Joeb454 okay I disabled those and it sort of works except that the drop shadows are all blotchy
<mmiller235> also all audio is running at double speed
<Joeb454> mmiller235: not sure about the audio, but this might help for your graphics
<Joeb454> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<mmiller235> Joeb454 would you happen to know how to uninstall the regular guest additions
<mmiller235> Joeb454 apparently according to that link you gave me, the regular guest additions suck and fail at life
<Joeb454> I would not have the faintest of ideas, unless they are removable via apt, sorry
<mmiller235> Joeb454 are the ose additions available in apt?
<Joeb454> mmiller235: try running apt-cache search virtualbox-ose
<mmiller235> found it
<mmiller235> Joeb454 okay, I tried what that article said and the only difference is, now the theme engine is craashing on a system running the open source edition guest additions
<Joeb454> >.< Sorry mmiller235, that's the only guess I could take at why it might not be working
<mmiller235> i know, thanks for trying
<mmiller235> what really pisses me off is, ubuntu has NEVER worked in virtualbox for me
<Joeb454> it's worked for me plenty of times, but I never need to run compiz in a virtual machine, so maybe that's why
<Joeb454> compiz is required to run Unity, which makes it more difficult for VM's
<mmiller235> Joeb454 it happens even when I disable all the 3d effects
<mmiller235> it happens in gnome classic as well
<Joeb454> yeah ok, that is odd
<Joeb454> not sure why that would be
<mmiller235> no matter what, as soon as either gnome or unity launches, it switches to "ugly" mode within a minute 
<mmiller235> I give up
<mmiller235> virtualbox is hopeless
<mmiller235> it used to be good back when innotek owned the project
<Joeb454> I only really use it to host server versions of ubuntu for development, so it's not too bad for me
<Joeb454> I agree though, it does frustrate me a lot when I'm trying to use it with a desktop version
<mmiller235> I could understand if it didn't work with the 3d stuff, but it isn't even working properly with the 2d stuff
<mmiller235> its become a complete joke
<mmiller235> the problem is, Parallels (which DOES support 3D in ubuntu guests) won't have support for 11.04 for a few months
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-29
<arand> Hmm, so all threads that were in the natty subforum are now locked and no one is able to answer still open questions?
<Technoviking> arand: people can request question be move from that forum to the general support forums
<arand> Ok, I just felt that a lot of things are going to get lost in there, though I understand all of it can't stick around either..
<kcin1>  is there skype for arm?
 * zenrox throttles darkmatter and gives him a nuugie
<Chico1986> hello everyone, I am having some issues with getting my wireless working, could anyone help?
<zenrox> like what and what wifi card
<Chico1986> BCM 4321 when I click to activate the driver i get an error, jockey.log shows an output that the driver directory doesn't exists  
<zenrox> ok hold on i am going to doo some searching for you
<Chico1986> cool, thanks! I'm on 11.04 MacBook 3,1 if that helps
<zenrox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1704027&highlight=setup+bcm4321+macbook <--check that out
<Chico1986> awesome thanks!
<zenrox> looks like that is for compiling the source for your card
<Chico1986> yeah its weird on 10.04 it worked fine
<Chico1986> yeah the article shows solved but they said they don't know how they did it
<zenrox> that happens on upgrades sometimes if an old config file usualy gets in the way that dint get updated right
<zenrox> thay did every thang
<zenrox> it probly took a reboot to get the drive loaded
<Chico1986> ahh ic
<Chico1986> @zenrox, so I'm following the instruction but it doesn't seem to be creating the needed wl.ko 
<zenrox> ask in #ubuntu
<zenrox> and tell them your prob
<zenrox> i am a little more rusty on compiling modules
<zenrox> but some one may be able to fix it with out compiling
<Chico1986> okay thanks!
<TonyC1> hello
<TonyC1> hello
<igitihi> hi there! I'm trying to restore my MBR (dual boot with xp). It was destroyed (?) ba an XP install. Can anybody help please?
<igitihi> Is anybody able to help me restore my grub menu? I can't boot into Ubuntu anymore... Please, it's urgent!
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-30
<Asad2005> i am getting WARNING **: Liferea seems to be running already under unity but i dont see it visible i tried alt-tab not in the list
<Froq> so i downloaded a stupid dock program to make my ubuntu look "nifty" but now I want to scratch it, however, I don't know the name of it. What can I do?
<zenrox> was it a deb or didja compile it your self
<Froq> deb
<zenrox> ok open synaptic and check local installed till you see it
<zenrox> it would be under status on the lower lefthand side
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-01
<praveen> hello everyone
<howefield^> join #ubuntuforums
<zenrox> you are allready in #ubuntuforums
